# Website created but need a name.....



## Krissypooh (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok, first off I am new here so hello all. Secondly, I have created a website, an online portfolio of sorts, but can not come up with a good name for it! I am trying to avoid the cheesey route, would love to have my last name in there but it is so long! (Thorstenson) Any suggestions on where to draw inspiration from?
Thanks all
Kristina
PS if this is posted in the wrong place I apologize.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 16, 2005)

hi krissy! what type of photos do you like to take? what inspires you to pick up the camera in the first place?


----------



## Krissypooh (Aug 16, 2005)

Originally my true love was Black and Whites. Recently I purchased my first digital SLR and now am loving the color photos I am gettting. My work is mostly Nature, Landscape, Still Life; oh and my 4 year old daughter lol but I rarely put her in my 'pro' portfolio. I like abstract close up shots that make you think 'What the heck could that be?" The site right now does not have all of my pieces as to the fact that much of the older photos had been packed away earlier this year. I just love to capture a moment on 'film' and be able to have others share in its beauty. 
The naming game is really not my strong suit, I have never even named my photos! lol
~~Kris


----------



## Melanie (Aug 16, 2005)

Krissypooh said:
			
		

> I am trying to avoid the cheesey route, would love to have my last name in there but it is so long! (Thorstenson) Any suggestions on where to draw inspiration from?


 
Your surname would be perfect personally - just shortened... 

Thor Photos
Thor Gallery
Thunder Photos
Thunder Gallery

Grand, imaginative and recognised as something magical and mythical.  But I always did have a huge love of the Norse Gods.  Not much but I hope its a start 

http://www.pantheon.org/articles/t/thor.html


----------



## Krissypooh (Aug 16, 2005)

Melanie, 
Thanks for the suggestions. I like the mythical aspect of it too. I will explore that further.
Kris


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thorstenson Photography
Thorstenson Images
Thorstenson Fine Art
Thorstenson Art
Thorstenson Visuals

Kristina Thorstenson Images
Kristina Thorstenson Photography
Kristina Thorstenson Fine Art


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 16, 2005)

You really can't go wrong with Kristina Thorstenson Photography.  It's basic, and not real exciting, but it gets the job done.  If you come up with a cooler name later you can always go with it, and it still won't conflict with Kristina Thorstenson Photography, or confuse folks who visited previously.


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 16, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> You really can't go wrong with Kristina Thorstenson Photography.  It's basic, and not real exciting, but it gets the job done.


I wanted to name my website 'Daniel Alexander Photography'. But it was already taken.


----------



## EVPohovich (Aug 18, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> I wanted to name my website 'Daniel Alexander Photography'. But it was already taken.


ever think about putting your middle initial in there?

e.g. Erik V. Pohovich Photography


----------



## Dave_D (Aug 18, 2005)

not to out do all of the other self named sites, but being basic works for example:
http://www.dimartinophotography.net/
At first it seemed like it was 9 miles long until I saw alot of others in the same manner much longer. Now mine doesn't seem that long at all.


----------

